# Star Wars fans?



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, so I just got into Star Wars again. I finished the last movie last night, where the guy turns into Darth Vader. 
I want to read the books now, but which do I read? I got so confused because there's so many. I saw one called Vector Prime. Any good?


----------



## Imosted (Apr 28, 2011)

There are more then 100 star wars books, divided into eras
Ex Old republic series, new republic, clone wars series and so on, there is a list of all here
List of books - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki
I will suggest stick to one author and finish them then jump to next author or go with eras.

This is the timeline of the books
http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Timeline_of_books


----------



## phosphor (Apr 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Ok, so I just got into Star Wars again. I finished the last movie last night, where the guy turns into Darth Vader.
> I want to read the books now, but which do I read? I got so confused because there's so many. I saw one called Vector Prime. Any good?


 
I have not read it, however I know the authors writing very, very well. When it comes to fantasy, you will find R.A Salvatore is easily in the top ten for writers. I read every book of the 'Drizzt' series (over 20 novels) and most are outstanding. When he descibes battles, it's like your there in the middle of it. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2011)

The Timothy Zahn books were great. He wrote the Thrawn Trilogy. He did a good job of capturing the epic feel of episodes 4-6. They're way better than episodes 1-3.



> It's five years after _Return of the Jedi:_ the Rebel Alliance has  destroyed the Death Star, defeated Darth Vader and the Emperor, and  driven out the remnants of the old Imperial Starfleet to a distant  corner of the galaxy. Princess Leia and Han Solo are married and  expecting Jedi Twins. And Luke Skywalker has become the first in a  long-awaited line of Jedi Knights. But thousand of light-years away, the  last of the emperor's warlords has taken command of the shattered  Imperial Fleet, readied it for war, and pointed it at the fragile heart  of the new Republic. For this dark warrior has made two vital  discoveries that could destroy everything the courageous men and women  of the Rebel Alliance fought so hard to build. The explosive  confrontation that results is a towering epic of action, invention,  mystery, and spectacle on a galactic scale--in short, a story worthy of  the name _Star Wars._


----------



## JerBear1980 (Apr 28, 2011)

Imosted said:


> There are more then 100 star wars books, divided into eras
> Ex Old republic series, new republic, clone wars series and so on, there is a list of all here
> List of books - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki
> I will suggest stick to one author and finish them then jump to next author or go with eras.
> ...


 


Thanks!!! Good info!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm looking for the period time right after the battle of endor and darth vader got dead.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> I'm looking for the period time right after the battle of endor and darth vader got dead.



Those are the books I listed.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 28, 2011)

go to this link 
Timeline of books - Wookieepedia, the Star Wars Wiki

* 

 Rebellion era*

it should be 4ABY you just finished Return of the Jedi episode 6
so you can go with
*The Bounty Hunter Wars 1: The Mandalorian Armor*   K.W. Jeter
_The Bounty Hunter Wars 2: Slave Ship_ 
_The Bounty Hunter Wars 3: Hard Merchandise_ _
The Truce at Bakura_   Kathy Tyers

these four are from the same era after Vader died.

If you are looking for the Main 9 books then go with Doms suggestion.
as in Episode 1 to 9


----------



## oufinny (Apr 28, 2011)

DOMS said:


> The Timothy Zahn books were great. He wrote the Thrawn Trilogy. He did a good job of capturing the epic feel of episodes 4-6. They're way better than episodes 1-3.




Hmmm.... I think I need to read this series, sounds awesome.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2011)

Thrawn isn't on Nook or Kindle


----------



## phosphor (Apr 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Thrawn isn't on Nook or Kindle


 
Try finding it on a torrent - if you get lucky, DL it then install calibre to load it easily into your reader. Works like magic!


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2011)

I use calibre all the time...checking on PirateBay


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 28, 2011)

fuck! Nadda


----------



## DOMS (Apr 28, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> fuck! Nadda



One day, you shall master the torrents, young padwan.


Book: 
Star Wars - Thrawn Trilogy Torrent - btjunkie

or 

Audio:

Star Wars : Thrawn trilogy by Timothy Zahn audio books unabridged Torrent - btjunkie


----------



## maniclion (Apr 28, 2011)

Here I'll write you guys a little story about Yoda's beginnings, follow me you will, into a strange adventure I will take you...

"Yoda, call me.  Years ago, some many, how precisely long mind not.  Little or no money I had, on planet nothing to interest there was not for me, sail about the universe I would a little, see the outer worlds I thought.  A way have I to regulate circulation, ward off the ill spirit, dark side if you will.  Thus my journey began, a Jedi to become.... "


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 29, 2011)

DOMS said:


> One day, you shall master the torrents, young padwan.
> 
> 
> Book:
> Star Wars - Thrawn Trilogy Torrent - btjunkie



Nice. I usually only trust Piratebay but this works!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 29, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Nice. I usually only trust Piratebay but this works!



ScrapeTorrent is a torrent search engine. That's where I found it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2012)

STAR WARS: Excerpt From DARTH PLAGUEIS; Which Reveals The Origins Of Emperor Palpatine

*STAR WARS: Excerpt From DARTH PLAGUEIS; Which Reveals The Origins Of Emperor Palpatine *







 Remember the tale of Darth Plagueis from _Revenge Of The Sith_? Well a new book by veteran _Star Wars_ author James Luceno expands on it, while revealing much more of Palpatine's past.. Mark "RorMachine" Cassidy - 1/6/2012 

I thought some of my fellow _Star Wars_ geeks might find this interesting. One of the things I did enjoy about Episode 3 "Revenge Of The Sith" was Palpatine (or "Darth Sidious" who would of course become The Emperor) relating part of the tale of Darth Plagueis to Anakin. I thought it sounded like a great story since anything to do with the origins of The Sith always piqued my interest. Well now in a new novel James Luceno will go into more detail, while also telling the early history of Palpatins - how he came to be a Sith Lord, how he entered politics, and how he first came to train Darth Maul. Here is an excerpt thanks to EW.. 






_???You have made him fearsome,??? Plagueis remarked without turning from the recording, as the athletic Zabrak cleaved a Colicoid Eradica-tor droid down the middle and whirled to cut two others in half. The yellow-eyed humanoid???s hairless head bore a crown of small horns and geometrical patterns of black and red markings. 

???Fearless, as well,??? Sidious said. ???Still, they are only droids.??????He???s even more formidable against living beings.??? 

Plagueis looked over his shoulder, his eyes narrowed in question.???You???ve fought him in a serious way???? Reconstructed vocal chords and trachea imparted a metallic quality to his voice, as if he were speakingthrough an enunciator. 

???I stranded him on Hypori for a month without food and with only a horde of assassin droids for company. Then I returned to goad and challenge him. All things considered, he fought well, even after I de-prived him of his lightsaber. He wanted to kill me, but was prepared todie at my hand.??? 

Plagueis turned fully to face him. ???Rather than punish him for dis-obedience, you praised his resolve.??? 

???He was already humbled. I chose to leave his honor intact. I pro-claimed him my myrmidon; the embodiment of the violent half of ourpartnership.??? 

???Partnership???? Plagueis repeated harshly.???His and mine; not ours.??? 

???Regardless, you allowed him to believe that he is more skilled than he actually is.??? 

???Did you not do the same for me???? 

Plagueis???s eyes relected disappointment. ???Never, Sidious. I have al- ways been truthful with you.??? 

Sidious bowed his head in acknowledgment. ???I am not the teacher you are.??? 

Plagueis spent a long moment observing the holorecording. The Zabrak???s fsts and legs were as lethal as his lightsaber, and his speed wasastounding. ???Who applied the markings???? 

???The mother did???in keeping with rituals enacted shortly after birth. An initiation, during which a Dathomirian Zabrak infant is submerged in an oily bath, energized with ichor conjured by the Nightsisters??? useof magicks.??? 

???A peculiar decision, given her hope to send the child into hiding.??? 

???The Nightsisters rarely leave Dathomir, but Nightbrothers are sometimes sold into servitude. I believe the mother wished him to beaware of his heritage, wherever he ended up.??? 

On seeing the Zabrak???s lightsaber produce two blades, Plagueisdrew in his breath. ???A saber-staff! The weapon of Exar Kun! Did he construct that???? 

???The prototype was two lightsabers he had welded pommel-to-pommel in imitation of the Iridonian zhaboka. I furnished the knowl-edge that allowed him to improve on the original design and construct the one he is using.??? 

Plagueis watched as droid after droid was impaled on the oppos-ing crimson blades. ???It strikes me as unnecessary, but I won???t deny his mastery of the Jar???Kai technique.??? Again, he turned to Sidious. ???Nimanand teräs käsi will never substitute for dun möch, but I appreciate that you have trained him to be a fighting machine rather than a true ap-prentice.??? 

???Thank you, Master.??? 

Plagueis???s eyes wrinkled???in suspicion? In amusement? ???I agree with you that he should bear witness to the Yinchorri attack on the Jedi Temple.??? 

???I will tell him. He already thinks of the Jedi as abominations. The sight of their sanctuary being violated will quicken his blood.??? 

???Even so, hold him back. Let his anger and hatred fester.??? 

Sidious bowed his head. Plagueis deactivated the holoprojector. ???The gift you requested for him is nearly complete. Raith Sienar has agreed to have the ves-sel delivered to Sojourn, and I will arrange to have it brought to theLiMerge Building.??? He made a beckoning motion with his fingers.???Come, Darth Sidious, there is much to discuss.???_​


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 10, 2012)

Gregzs said:


> STAR WARS: Excerpt From DARTH PLAGUEIS; Which Reveals The Origins Of Emperor Palpatine
> 
> *STAR WARS: Excerpt From DARTH PLAGUEIS; Which Reveals The Origins Of Emperor Palpatine *
> 
> ...




Good shit bro


----------



## squigader (Jan 10, 2012)

DOMS said:


> The Timothy Zahn books were great. He wrote the Thrawn Trilogy. He did a good job of capturing the epic feel of episodes 4-6. They're way better than episodes 1-3.



This right here.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 10, 2012)

Shit i need to get reading!


----------



## bdeljoose (Jan 11, 2012)

I just started reading SW books. A friend of a friend gave me a shitload of those books. I have a litle of 100 books. I'm reading The last Command by Timothy Zahn right now. Then im going to start at The Old Republic Era.


----------



## Crono1000 (Jan 11, 2012)

phosphor said:


> I have not read it, however I know the authors writing very, very well. When it comes to fantasy, you will find R.A Salvatore is easily in the top ten for writers. I read every book of the 'Drizzt' series (over 20 novels) and most are outstanding. When he descibes battles, it's like your there in the middle of it.
> 
> Highly recommended.



This.  I love a lot of things about Salvator and then can't believe how awful he is at other times.  Still, he's a great place to start and really knows how to get someone interested.  He just has a hard time following through.  It's like the guy the doesn't know what to do after a pickup line if the girl doesn't run away.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2012)

STAR WARS: Trailer For New Novel DARTH PLAGUEIS


----------

